# Spinoff: What Are the Most USELESS Baby/Child Products Out There?



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

-I would say pretty much 90% of stuff in the One Step Ahead Catalogs.

-Wipes Warmers

-Diaper Genies - even if a person uses sposies these are ridiculous.

I'm sure I will think of more.


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

Before I had DD, I saw what I thought was this totally cool and rugged looking pack and play sort of thing, with a big screen over the top. It was marketed as something you could use outdoors, to keep bugs off of kids, and I first saw it at a baby gear show that I went to as an excited hopeful first time preggo mom. It was huge!

I posted a pic of it on a mom forum, saying I'd want to bring it to the beach.

I remember another mom posting that she'd laugh her ass off if she saw anybody hauling one of those down to the beach... I felt a little put off at the time. But now I realize that the darn thing probably weighed 20 pounds, and the very thought of toting something that heavy -- along with my kid and all my other gear -- when a simple beach blanket would have been more appropriate -- WAS just totally ridiculous.

Of course, you couldn't drag me to one of those baby gear shows kicking and screaming now... now much we change.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
-I would say pretty much 90% of stuff in the One Step Ahead Catalogs.


This is me reading one of those:















:







:





















:


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Cribs.


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
-I would say pretty much 90% of stuff in the One Step Ahead Catalogs.

-Wipes Warmers

-Diaper Genies - even if a person uses sposies these are ridiculous.

I'm sure I will think of more.









I think there are very few products that are 'useless' for all families/babies.

We used 'sposies and the Diaper Genie kept her room from smelling bad to us, simple as that. Quite useful for our family.

I am sure that for some babies, who are extremely sensative to a wet, cool wipe, a wipe warmer would keep that babier happier, thus the product would not be useless for that family.


----------



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

cribs

bottles (for most anyhow)

bumbo seats

those things to put under a perfectly healthy baby in the unneccessary crib to monitor if they are breathing and moving enough while they sleep







:

walkers

Pretty much everything at Babies r Us.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh, disposable diapers. They ick me out!







Why did we need to EVER move away from soft, breathable, yummy cloth?


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I love my wipes warmer, we use cloth wipes and my baby doesn't appreciate freezing cold cloth wipes, and I didn't like standing at the kitchen sink for minutes wasting a gallon of water waiting for it to heat up. LOL So wipes warmer it is, I love it.

The breathing monitor thing, my BIL and SIL had one and it went off a dozen times before they finally pitched it, every time was a false alarm, he'd moved his arm or leg off the censor and it registered the weight change or something.

Mobiles, I'll never in my life understand those. Same with all those crib toys. Is it a bed or a play place??

Cribs period









Those pacifier clips. It says right on the box "Do not clip to childs clothing" because it poses a strangulation hazard.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

bottles

projector for baby to watch a light show while alone in the crib

anything disposible


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Those things you can hang your kid off the back of the bathroom stall while you do your business :lmao


----------



## chefpaige1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Strollers
even worse: Travel Systems

jars of baby food
even worse: Gerber baby snacks


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

YES - Gerber! No need for it.


----------



## RainCoastMama (Oct 13, 2004)

I 4th 'cribs'.

Disposable bibs, bottle liners and changepads (ohhh the landfill)

Those horrendous Baby Einstein videos.


----------



## NaomiLorelie (Sep 2, 2004)

Cribs- although out crib has gotten a ton of use since it converts to a toddler bed.

Baby food- my children have always eaten little bits of regular food

Diaper genies

pacifiers (at least for us)


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

We all have different ideas of what's useful and what's useless. One person's beloved baby item is another's junk. For me the following items were useless,

Baby Einstein videos/DVDs - it's a wonder so many of us are able to think, read, and speak considering those products weren't around when we were babes.









Baby walkers - not only useless for some but they can be a hazard for many

Nursery water

Diaper Champ - We hardly used it

Changing table - We probably used it two or three times.


----------



## Leylla (Aug 22, 2006)

Not nearly as crunchy as some here...

But here are mine:

Diaper Genie...thing doesn't even work right
Bottle Organizer...even using bottles this thing never worked right.
Baby Bath Tubs...once they are too big for the sink, either DH or myself gets in the tub to bathe them.
Bottle Warmers...nothing wrong w/ cold milk
Crib shoes...??? My baby sleeps in a crib, why does he need shoes?
Those car seat "head rests" like the GoldBug..useless AND unsafe to boot.
All the frappin kids toys....We have MOUNDS of them, (I didn't buy any, and I swear they multiply while I sleep!) But everyone I know seems to have this problem...
And definitely DITTO the baby Einstein...TV isn't even reccomended before 2-3 years of age. On the EE cd front, I already have a ton of classical music CDs, and on the toy front it's just like any other plastic noise making toy.

Steph


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chefpaige1* 
Strollers



Ummmmm, what is wrong w/ strollers? I find a stroller to be one of our *best* baby items. Strollers definitely have their place.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

She just probably didn't personally use one. My last 2 kids never sat in a stroller, so I'd have to agree it's useless!


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmzbm* 
She just probably didn't personally use one. My last 2 kids never sat in a stroller, so I'd have to agree it's useless!









That's fine. Of all the many useless baby products out there, I'm finding it interesting that strollers were mentioned. I would hate for this to turn into a "crunchier than thou" post, ya know what I mean?







:


----------



## mommyto4grits (May 26, 2006)

I love my stroller, alothough I agree she hates to be in it unless asleep. I ususally wear her.

Dumbest inventions..
I only have girls, but what is that cup they have out to put over the boys privates when you change them? What did our parents do?

Some new thing from Graco that looks like a swing without the seat, you are supposed to put the infant car seat on it, and it swings. Dumb, in my opinion.

We had a diaper genie for DD#3 (we CD now) years ago, and it worked okay, but still smelled horrible when you took the diapers out. Although I sometimes wish I would have invented it, wow the $$ that person must have made.

An inflatable travel potty seat, like "are they so big you can't put a regular one in your car?" I mean unless your flying, why would you need one so small. But are you really going to stop and blow the thing up while your toddler is standing there with a full bladder, makes no sense.

I know there are hundreds more as I see them all the time, and now come up blank.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

The things that were useless for my family:

The Pak N Play (look Honey, there are wheels on it so it moves from room to room!)

Wipes Warmer

Changing Table

Baby Bjorn (my back hurts just looking at one of those!)

Wipes Warmer (I can definitely see why this is a great product for some babies)

Disposable Baby Dishes made from low grade plastic (Have some chemicals with your peas, sweetie!)

Most Baby powders and lotions

Diaper Genie

Baby Einstein Videos (My son watched them, I think they are CR*P)

The Bumbo Seat (once baby is old enough to sit in it they are usually too big for it)

Cheap Breast Pumps (evenflo-destroying BF relationships one cr*ppy breast pump at a time!)

Those Stickers that you put on your kid that are supposed to change colors when they have been in the sun too long

Crib

I have to throw this in...those Trumpette Socks that are like $5 bucks a pair and are for infants!!


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

The "Bath temperature ducks" is it just me or do they tell you the water is too hot if it's not solid ice?

45 different scents of baby shampoo/lotion. Blech

The Podee! Or any of those 'bottle proping' devices.







:

The sleep sack


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyto4grits* 
An inflatable travel potty seat

What??? Are they disposable? Are you supposed to deflate a peed on toilet seat, stuff it in your purse, then put your *lips* on it to blow it up again?







: That has got to be the dumbest thing I've ever heard of!


----------



## hippymomma69 (Feb 28, 2007)

Well here's what we found useless that we actually have - others might have a use for them but we never did:

That silly Graco "playpen" with the netting that a PP mentioned...I actually thought it looked cool and registered for it for my baby shower - what a WASTE! LOL

Our Crib - it looked beautiful but neither of our kids really used it...sigh.

Stuffed Animals - they are taking over our kids rooms and they NEVER play with them! LOL Older DD has one or two that are meaningful to her - the rest are giant dust collectors - now how do I tell my relatives to quit sending them? LOL

A giant stroller system - my MIL gave us one and it was a PITA! I used a cheap umbrella stroller and my carriers instead.

Baby swing - just never really used it - I prefered the "mommy bounce" instead LOL

Shoes for non-walkers (other than those cute soft shoes)

that's all I can think of for now.
peace,
robyn


----------



## mamarhu (Sep 12, 2004)

All of the above. I wrote a long letter to ElderSon and his wife when they got pregnant, explaining why all these products, and many more, are unecessary, a waste of money, and sometimes even harmful. But I believe they bought every single one. Well, maybe not the inflatable potty seat...


----------



## Leylla (Aug 22, 2006)

*I only have girls, but what is that cup they have out to put over the boys privates when you change them? What did our parents do?*

PeePee TeePees....Utterly laughable...and as for our parents? I know myself and my own parents just got peed on. Big deal...Infant urine is not high on my list of offensive fluids...

*What??? Are they disposable? Are you supposed to deflate a peed on toilet seat, stuff it in your purse, then put your *lips* on it to blow it up again? That has got to be the dumbest thing I've ever heard of!*
It's my understanding you are supposed to put a plastic grocery bag in there for easy disposal of waste. Seems like a waste to me, as w/ DS1 if he really had to pee, and there was nowhere we could go, I would pull over and have him pee in a 20oz coke bottle or something.

Steph


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Things we have had, that never got used









the pack and play
johnny jump up
jumperoo
baby "slot machine" ( dunno what MIL was thinking)
mesh baby feeder
walker
all baby toys with the exception of a keyboard and babydolls, I really should have just bought Kailey a few remote controls, some magazines, and those drink coaster things








baby bathtub
infant carseat (should have started out with the convertable, those are a pain in the butt for getting her in and out)
bouncy chair
tummy time mat
I could go on and on lol

yep, baby dishes too, lightweight and plastic, very easy to throw on the floor


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I love the pack & play with the netting for the yard. DD won't tolerate me leaning over to work in the garden when I'm wearing her, and the mosquitos are swarming her.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

The Inflatable Potty Seat

http://www.shop.com/op/~Inflate_A_Po...801?sourceid=3

We just bought a really small potty seat that we kept in the car for a couple months while he was learning. It rarely got used.


----------



## shayinme (Jan 2, 2005)

BookGoddess said:


> We all have different ideas of what's useful and what's useless. One person's beloved baby item is another's junk. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

shayinme said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BookGoddess*
> ...


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

Sadly I only bought things as I thought I needed them. 95% of what we bought turned out what we needed. But I did get some things that were usless.

1.Nursery with full decor and crib....WHAT WAS I THINKING
2. Travel swing. My DS hated this thing with a passion, he loved a big swing though.

3. Pacifier. He hated everyone I ever bought, but he loved my boobs

4. Dishwasher basket. I had two these and nothing ever came out of these things clean.

5. Boppy, that thing was more trouble than it was worth.

6. Disposable anything. It does NOT have its place. Take it home and wash when it dirty THE END!!!

Denise


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I love the pack & play with the netting for the yard. DD won't tolerate me leaning over to work in the garden when I'm wearing her, and the mosquitos are swarming her.

Yup, that would be a good (stationary!!!!) use for that product.

I didn't have a yard when I had DD, so I was fantasizing about hauling it to the beach and the park. Bad (mobile!!!!) use for that product!!!!










There were many things in this thread that others found useless that I used all the time. Swing, baby bathtub, bouncy seat, sleep sack, BOPPY, changing table, bjorn...


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

maya44 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shayinme*
> ...


----------



## Trillian (Nov 21, 2006)

We have made good use out of a lot of "useless" items on some of these lists (DS *loves* the Baby Bjorn, for example). But our list of useless items taking up space in our house includes:

- *Stuffed animals.* _Everyone_ gave us a stuffed animal as a baby present, and he shows no interest in any of them.

- *Crib blankets.* Another popular gift at the baby shower. I have a huge stack of them that have never been used. They are too soft/stretchy to use as swaddling, and a sleep sack is so much more convenient (and safe) for warmth in the winter.

- *Newborn shirts and pants.* I was all about the 1-piece outfits. Just onsies in hot weather, and rompers when it got cooler. The little shirts just slid up under his arms and the pant waists looked so uncomfortable.

- *Tummy time play gym.* We didn't buy this, just borrowed one, and I'm glad! DS hated tummy time until he could crawl around on his own, and by then he was not going to lie on a little mat and bat at toys.

- *Baby shoes.* DS has always gone barefoot inside and wears socks outside if the weather warrants it.

Looking at this list, at least I can say I didn't buy any of the useless baby stuff we have lying about! Just for comparison, here is a quick list of things we did find useful:

- Stroller (after my c-section, it was a must)
- Baby Bjorn (only carrier DH would wear!)
- High chair (Eddie Bauer wooden model - DS likes to eat dinner at the table with us)
- Pacifier clip (no pacis, but it's great for clipping toys to the car seat)
- Graco Safe Seat (will last past his first birthday, he loves riding in it)
- Crib (a hand-me-down, so didn't cost us anything - we go through phases of co-sleeping and crib-sleeping, so I'm glad to have it)
- Doorway jumper (was only useful for a few months, but boy did DS love it!)
- Swing (not as useful as I'd hoped, since he hated being in it awake, but it's the only place I could put him down for a nap during the day without having him instantly wake up)
- Baby bath. (our sinks are not great for bathing babies - I think the tub made him feel secure - in any case, bathtime was a hit from the beginning. We transitioned to the big tub at about 5 months old.)


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

Quote:

Why did we need to EVER move away from soft, breathable, yummy cloth?
well, I love yummy cloth when it's dry, but I hate it when it's wet against my son's skin. I had the lovely combination of a kid who peed a lot, and had super sensitive skin. Honestly I loved the cloth, but preferred disposables. He had less skin problems with them. And disposables are pretty soft these days as well. And breathable as well, I mean once you put the PUL cover on top of a big bulky diaper, how breathable is it? I preferred wool covers myself, but again, at night he would just get way too wet compared to the disposables.

For us the crib was pretty much useless. But we did love the cosleeper (especially in the early weeks) and the wipe warmer was almost a necessity given that our place uses a boiler for hot water, and at night we would have to run the water forever for it to get hot enough, he would SCREAM from the cold wipes! I loved my boppy and footstool and even liked the changing table.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

I wish that we had been told to not waste our money! We never use our pack and play and it ended up being a total nightmare when we tried. That thing is noisy if you try to put a kid in it because every time they move around, it makes noise and wakes them up. We tried to use it in a hotel room and it was awful.

The bumbo seat was useless, as was a baby backpack (which we spent $$$$$ on but never go hiking anyhow) and so was all the tummy time mats we bought/received. We never used a wipes warmer and it dried out all the wipes anyhow and the burping cloths were also a big waste. My kid never took a paci but I insisted on buying on of each type just in case we didn't have the 'right' one for him. Bottles were also a big waste --- I kept thinking I'd pump and feed him with a bottle but he never took one. Bottle brush cleaners and bottle warmers therefore were also a waste of money. The doorway jumper was never used, either. And teethers, which I always thought EVERY baby MUST use when teething, never got bit on. He chewed on everything else instead.

Wow, there was a lot we never used. I just thought that one had to have a ton of stuff when you had a baby. I guess i learned the expensive way. I was able to sell some of it and give away the rest to people who wanted it, which is good.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cutekid* 
Disposable anything. It does NOT have its place. Take it home and wash when it dirty









Yup!


----------



## chefpaige1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
Ummmmm, what is wrong w/ strollers? I find a stroller to be one of our *best* baby items. Strollers definitely have their place.

My first baby cried in the stroller and I'd end up walking around holding her and pushing an empty stroller. They seem so bulky and such a nuisance to load and unload and bulky to get into tight spots. I found a sling to be way simpler, and even used a backpack and a sling at the same time when I had my first two less than two years apart. I'd just have to remind myself how many extra calories I was burning when they'd get heavy!

I did use a jogger for awhile while I jogged, but I'd still have to stop too often to sit down and comfort or nurse a cranky baby who just wanted to be held.

I know people just LOVE their travel systems, but they seem so ridiculous! It seems they pick their babyseat out of the car and strap it into the stroller and never actually touch their baby.


----------



## chefpaige1 (Jul 12, 2006)

I was told that the only things a baby needs are warm arms and warm milk. However, if you're having a hospital delivery, they won't let you drive home (I think you can take the bus without a car seat) without a car seat. And you do need SOME kind of diapers.

That said, my babies were incredibly cheap! Even though I bought very little for my first, I was getting RID of stuff by the time I had my third. People thought I was crazy to be expecting a baby with no plans for a crib, stroller, high chair, changing table, etc. Just a boob pacifier and a sling and we were good to go! (OK, I had to come up with some diapers, too!)


----------



## Nankay (Jan 24, 2002)

I 2nd the sling as useless. I spent $$$$$$$$$$$$ on a variety of types, even went to an "expert", and watched a video...NOTHING. My ds hated everyone of ..screamed and screamed. He also hated co-sleeping..so..our crib was far from useless.


----------



## Oonah (Jul 28, 2004)

Useless to *US* were those newborn baby Gap JEANS that someone gave us. Straight to Ebay! I couldn't EVER imagine stuffing my newborn into those stiff enuf that they could stand on their own jeans.

I also thought those baby headbands were useless....cute but useless


----------



## Sharon RN (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
What??? Are they disposable? Are you supposed to deflate a peed on toilet seat, stuff it in your purse, then put your *lips* on it to blow it up again?







: That has got to be the dumbest thing I've ever heard of!











I almost peed myself reading this. Thank goodness my inflatable potty seat was already blown up!


----------



## MaryCeleste (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oonah* 
Useless to *US* were those newborn baby Gap JEANS that someone gave us. Straight to Ebay! I couldn't EVER imagine stuffing my newborn into those stiff enuf that they could stand on their own jeans.

Yep. The infant OshKosh-type overalls are an even stranger idea, IMO. As if a 3-month-old baby really needs denim overalls (which are supposed to be "work clothes"). And those big metal buckles and snaps, poking into their little skin every time they move... that can't be comfortable.

Regarding the Graco Sport Pack & Play: We like ours, and have used it quite a few times at the park, the beach, and backyard BBQs. It's a clean, safe, shady place to put a baby while you're dishing out picnic food, helping older siblings get changed, etc. And it's surprisingly lightweight and easy to set up. But, IME, it's best suited to very little ones. My hefty DS, at about 12 months old, discovered that he could tip the thing over if he braced himself a certain way and leaned on the edge.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chefpaige1* 
I know people just LOVE their travel systems, but they seem so ridiculous! It seems they pick their babyseat out of the car and strap it into the stroller and never actually touch their baby.

But they are great if the baby is sleeping and can be put in the stroller. I hope you don't automatically make an assumption that just b/c there is a baby in a stroller they are not being held. I realize that it may *appear* that way, but I know our DS was held pretty much all the time, and then he would love to have a ride in the stroller, too.









I guess I'm just saying it's not all or nothing. kwim?? I guess this is one of those things where it you can be a very AP-based parent, and also use a "device" which can come in handy. Doesn't mean you are any less AP.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nankay* 
I 2nd the sling as useless. I spent $$$$$$$$$$$$ on a variety of types, even went to an "expert", and watched a video...NOTHING. My ds hated everyone of ..screamed and screamed. He also hated co-sleeping..so..our crib was far from useless.

I had the worst time w/ slings. I tried 4 different types (granted, I didn't know about MDC then and wish I had all the advice available) and they were all awful! DS hated them, too, and would scream and scream.


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

karina5 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maya44*
> ...


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

I found the stroller useless, until one day I held my DS was about 9 months old, and I had to hold him for about 6 hours in a sling. If I had my umbrella stroller that day my back wouldn't have hurt soo bad LOL.

But, I didn't own a bulky stroller until my DS was almost 2 years old. I happen to find one at a Free Market for free and I, LOVE IT, my DS is about 3, and I walk A LOT.

Also, Bottle Brushes, I have found a new use for. They are excelllent for scrubbing sippy cups and parts when you don't have a dish washer.

Denise


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Come now, my Pack n Play is VERY useful. Where else would I put my folded laundry?







:


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh, and those awful Gerber cloth dideys make excellent burp cloths


----------



## Leylla (Aug 22, 2006)

Dishwasher baskets are wonderful for things like sippy cup parts, stove nobs, cookie cutters, meat injectors, any little small thing. But our dishwasher is old and decrepit, and more of a sanitizer than anything...and a storage rack.

Shameless confession: Unless we are going out, both babies are naked to a diaper, and even then sometimes completely naked. I have no use for anything I have to change 4 times a day just so it can get food/juice/milk all over it. Especially when in the summer time it's enough to broil your blood, and in the winter time 50 is considered "freezing" DS probably wore all of 10 outfits before he turned one. And I can guarantee you they were all short sleeved crotch-snapping onesies. White. Gerber.

Steph


----------



## devster4fun (Jan 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
Come now, my Pack n Play is VERY useful. Where else would I put my folded laundry?







:
































Just today, I helped my Mom take hers apart. It had NEVER been used, except for storing toys, clothes, blankets and dipes.

Ebay here we come....talk about perfect condition!


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

The crib (and the expensive crib decor set to go along with it) were totally useless. My kids hated it, slept with us til a year, and then moved to a toddler bed.

Also, the pack-n-play was useless. And we have two of them.


----------



## tiffer23 (Nov 7, 2005)

Fairly certain we use, and greatly appreciate, most of the things in this thread. The stroller is something we use every day. DS loves to take walks and all that, but only wants to be held or carried sometimes. He would rather be able to sit and play with his things in his stroller while we go. *shrug* Same with the crib. Yeah... it's horrible that I have a safe place to put my son when he's sleeping. I'd much rather have him fall out of bed. ?? I understand not everyone uses them, but it's far from being a pointless baby product.

Ditto the boy tinkle guards are goofy though.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

We use and appreciate most things in this thread too. I would have died without a changing table when DS was small -- my back got sooo sore in the first few weeks from changing him on surfaces that were too low to allow me to stand up straight while changing him! I didn't like the idea of buying a whole piece of furniture just for changing diapers, though, because we'd just have to store it after he grew out of it, so we got a comfortable-height dresser for DS's room and just put a changing pad on top.

And the travel system -- I loved that when DS was tiny and I didn't want to wake him when transferring him from stroller to car or vice versa. So I would have been one of those moms you saw doing that, and yet I held DS all. the. time. What? You mean you can't make broad assumptions about someone's parenting philosophy based on a single snapshot of their lives?


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
We use and appreciate most things in this thread too. I would have died without a changing table when DS was small -- my back got sooo sore in the first few weeks from changing him on surfaces that were too low to allow me to stand up straight while changing him! I didn't like the idea of buying a whole piece of furniture just for changing diapers, though, because we'd just have to store it after he grew out of it, so we got a comfortable-height dresser for DS's room and just put a changing pad on top.

And the travel system -- I loved that when DS was tiny and I didn't want to wake him when transferring him from stroller to car or vice versa. So I would have been one of those moms you saw doing that, and yet I held DS all. the. time. What? You mean you can't make broad assumptions about someone's parenting philosophy based on a single snapshot of their lives?

















OMG! EXACTLY!

Change them on the bed or on the floor? I guess the mama's that don't think some sort of dresser high changing table is necessary, must be younger and/or in better shape than me.

I loved, loved, loved changing my dd's on a changing table. It was the perfect height so I didn't have to bend over. And all my supplies were right there. Plus ours converted to a dresser with the cute stair step display shelves (that had been the changing table part) when the girls outgrew it.

And my dd's really hated being taken in and out of their car seat and loved being in their car seat/stroller travel system.


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

I Found the Crib made an excellent changing table..but when he started to stand, I had to move to the bed or the floor.

Denise


----------



## Kivgaen (Dec 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chefpaige1* 
I know people just LOVE their travel systems, but they seem so ridiculous! It seems they pick their babyseat out of the car and strap it into the stroller and never actually touch their baby.


YES! That's the whole point. Is there something wrong with that?

There is a time and a place for everything. I LOVED my didymos and I LOVE my new maya tie, but I also LOVED my travel system too (and it has been an adjustment now that I can't use it anymore







)

On days when we didn't have any food in the house and my baby was cranky and didn't want to be touched or held or slung and just needed to go to sleep, the travel system was a life saver! I put them in the car-seat, drove to the grocery store, transferred the sleeping baby into the stroller (which also became my grocery cart because it had a large basket underneath) and they stayed peacefully sleeping while I made sure the rest of the family didn't starve that night.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cutekid* 
5. Boppy, that thing was more trouble than it was worth.



What are Boppys for exactly? I have one, but have never quite mastered what to do with it.


----------



## siobhang (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chefpaige1* 
I'd just have to remind myself how many extra calories I was burning when they'd get heavy!

or when you have two. Try carrying a 30lb 3 year old who is too tired to walk and a 20 lb 12 month old at the same time. Go on, I dare ya ; )

I often will carry the younger boy in my ergo and older child in the stroller. And the stroller makes a handy place to hang my shopping bags.

Quote:

I know people just LOVE their travel systems, but they seem so ridiculous! It seems they pick their babyseat out of the car and strap it into the stroller and never actually touch their baby.
My cardinal rule of baby care - never wake a sleeping baby (normal caveats for breastfeeding apply).

And the dreamy part about infant car seats is that you can pick a sleeping baby up by the handle and transport said baby around without waking him/her.

Neither of my babies wanted to be in the car seat awake, so I'd take them out. And they both grew out of their infant seats fast - under 4 months old - and boy I regretted it when they were nice and asleep when we got to our destination. Pulling 'em out of the carseat invariably meant waking up a sleeping baby... Ugh.

My big problem with travel systems is that they tend to be poorly made. If we have another child, I'll buy an infant carseat and a snap and go stroller base.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Here are a few of mine...

Baby outfits with the buttons on the back... who the heck thought of those? Someone who obviously didn't have to change a baby's outfit six times a day! We had several of those outfits and inevitably DH would always put them on backwards with the buttons in the front, b/c he couldn't fathom that anyone would be dumb enough to have intentionally put them on the back.

Those cute baby bath robes. They are cute, but pretty much useless. For some reason we got several of those as baby gifts.

Diaper bags. I was a diaper bag nut. Spent tons of $ on them (I got the nice stuff) and of course after all of that, the best diaper bags I've found have been non-diaper bag backpacks and purses. I just found most diaper bags to be extremely bulky and impractical to haul around. I am nearing that time where I can hopefully revert to my purse obsession and not have to carry around a bag full of kid stuff.

Strollers are IMO useful at times, IF your child cooperates. My oldest son liked strollers, but my youngest hates them. However, those stroller rain covers? TOTALLY useless! I have several of them that came with my strollers and have not yet used any of them... and we live in a very rainy area.

Dreft... this must have been invented to rip off naive parents.

Those diaper genies make me laugh. I always think ppl are being weird when they complain that their diaper genie smells bad. No duh! It's full of a wk's worth of poopy dipes (non breastfed baby poo too), it doesn't take a rocket scientist to tell you why it stinks.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Wow some of the judgement..........

Cribs, some babies like the seperation. Some parents have medical conditions that don't permit bedsharing. Some parents just can't get comfortable. Some babies have medical conditions that bedsharing isn't an option. The same goes with playpen. They can be a nice safe place to keep baby. I can't tell you how many times I wish I had one for my 3rd child to sleep in because her sister loved her so much. I know a lady that has 7 children. She had a crib for the first gave it away bought another one for her 4th because he couldn't sleep being around others. He liked his private space.

Strollers......what if someone is physical incapable of carring the baby non-stop. Or what if there is more than once child. You need a safe place for one child to be while you hold another. I have never been so more infererated than while at Children's hospital this lady got all snotty because I let my younger child sit in a stroller while I held my older child after or through a medical procedure. It is nice if you have two children and never need one but not all of us are that privilage.

As silly as the inflatable potty seat seams I could see taking it camping or to an older siblings sports game.

I think it would be more correct to say what did you find useless. Not that the products are useless.


----------



## Individuation (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom* 
Wow some of the judgement..........

Cribs, some babies like the seperation. Some parents have medical conditions that don't permit bedsharing. Some parents just can't get comfortable. Some babies have medical conditions that bedsharing isn't an option. The same goes with playpen. They can be a nice safe place to keep baby. I can't tell you how many times I wish I had one for my 3rd child to sleep in because her sister loved her so much. I know a lady that has 7 children. She had a crib for the first gave it away bought another one for her 4th because he couldn't sleep being around others. He liked his private space.

Strollers......what if someone is physical incapable of carring the baby non-stop. Or what if there is more than once child. You need a safe place for one child to be while you hold another. I have never been so more infererated than while at Children's hospital this lady got all snotty because I let my younger child sit in a stroller while I held my older child after or through a medical procedure. It is nice if you have two children and never need one but not all of us are that privilage.

As silly as the inflatable potty seat seams I could see taking it camping or to an older siblings sports game.

I think it would be more correct to say what did you find useless. Not that the products are useless.

OK I AM physically disabled, and I wasn't offended by this thread at all. I think we're all capable of understanding that special circumstances are special circumstances and we're talking about the general here.

FWIW, I have no truck with cribs and strollers, and I somehow make it work, even with MS and mobility problems. It is possible.


----------



## LinzluvsGJ (Mar 16, 2004)

Strollers for us is necessary... 3 kids in 3 years--shopping w/o the double just doesn't work logistically otherwise. The 3 year old wants to take off, the 2 year old follows the 3 year old everywhere, and the slingin kid wants to nurse every 5 seconds so I need one hand to help hold his head where it needs to be while he does so.... how else could I even go to the bathroom? LOL. Plus, where would I put my bags after I've bought stuff?









Anyhoo...the most ridiculous thing I saw was in the One Step ahead catalog... it is a helmet for kids learning to crawl so they dont' bump their heads on anything lol.


----------



## athansor (Feb 9, 2005)

Mesh feeder- could never get ds interested in it, he'd rather just eat the fruit, and what a pain to clean.
Two things I thought would be useless, the pack and play and a baby monitor. We got the pack and play so that I could bring ds to work with me in my office. However, he hated being in there. But, it was just the right size to go across the office from the desk to the wall, basically keeping him from the computer and cutting the room in half, with half of the area babyproofed.
The baby monitor seemed silly with our little tiny house at the time, but I put it in my office so that I could go down the hall to the bathroom when ds was asleep in the office.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

The Mesh Feeder was a life saver around here.
My DS was slow getting his teeth, and the mesh feeder allowed him to experience foods that wouldn't have been safe otherwise. We also would put ice or frozen grapes in it when he was teething.

It is funny to see how we have all had such different experiences with the same products!


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Individuation* 
FWIW, I have no truck with cribs and strollers, and I somehow make it work, even with MS and mobility problems. It is possible.

NOT if your CHILD hates slinging or even being held for long like mine!!!!!!!

A Stroller is EXTREMELY usefor for babes like mine!


----------



## shayinme (Jan 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maya44* 
NOT if your CHILD hates slinging or even being held for long like mine!!!!!!!

A Stroller is EXTREMELY usefor for babes like mine!









: I'm with you, some babies just do not like slings. In my dd's very early days she was ok with them but by 4 mos, they were a lost cause. I recently borrowed a Ergo to see if she would be cool with that and she screamed blood murder while I was trying to get her in it. The only carrier that she liked was a mei tai and even then after about 5 mins she cried to get out.

No, a stroller was a blessing.

Shay


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam (Oct 9, 2006)

maya44 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *karina5*
> ...


----------



## redsfree (Apr 18, 2007)

Some of our useLESS gear...

*Arm's Reach Cosleeper*: From day one, DD has slept with us. Plus, the cosleeper drives me nuts; it is such a pain in the butt to setup and breakdown. Perhaps it will come in handy for overnights at grandma's house? Or for our clean laundry?

*Swing*: DD liked it for about 5 minutes.

*Sling*: We have two. DD would sleep in it when she was just born. But now, forget about it.

Some of our useFUL gear...

*Crib*: I know, what on earth would a cosleeping mama find useful about a crib? Well, during the day, she naps in her crib. It's safe and secure, unlike our bed, which she could roll off. Plus, down the road, the crib converts into a toddler bed. We got our crib from Ikea, too, so it wasn't a huge expense. It's real wood and surprisingly well built.

*BabyBjorn and Ergo*: These two carriers have worked well for us.

*Stroller*: We babywear, but we also use a stroller. DD is getting just too heavy for me to constantly carry her. Plus, for Grandma, the stroller has always been much easier.


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mags* 

Those diaper genies make me laugh. I always think ppl are being weird when they complain that their diaper genie smells bad. No duh! It's full of a wk's worth of poopy dipes (non breastfed baby poo too), it doesn't take a rocket scientist to tell you why it stinks.

I guess I can't figure out the connection here. What makes you think that using disposable diapers correlates to not breast feeding?


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Individuation* 
OK I AM physically disabled, and I wasn't offended by this thread at all. I think we're all capable of understanding that special circumstances are special circumstances and we're talking about the general here.

Same here. I just assumed that people were sharing what was useless _to them_. I love my stroller, my wipes warmer, my crib (all beit sidecarred), and my baby bath tub. I'm not offended in the least bit by the fact that other people think they're useless. Just as I hope that the owners of change pad covers, baby bath robes, baby shoes, pacifers, and play gyms won't be offended because they're useless _to me_.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinaKat* 
I guess I can't figure out the connection here. What makes you think that using disposable diapers correlates to not breast feeding?

I guess this is my own personal experience. The only ppl I know who use the diaper genie are also the ones who FF. Most ppl I know who bf, think that the diaper genie is ridiculous.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

you know what i hate- those baby romper/overall type things with feet that only button at the shoulders.... i hate completely undressing a baby to change a diaper, lol


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mags* 
I guess this is my own personal experience. The only ppl I know who use the diaper genie are also the ones who FF. Most ppl I know who bf, think that the diaper genie is ridiculous.

I HAVE to ff, and if you read my first post on THIS thread, one of our useless items is the diaper genie. Not trying to debate, just had to put my 2cents in


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

I wish I had thought more about how I wanted to do things before I got a bunch of baby stuff. I can't remember now all the junk we had (still have packed away somewhere...) But here's what I could have done without:

1. Crib/cradle - we had both and never used them. I know they work for some people, but my kids just would never sleep alone. We had a pack n play, but that was only useful as a safe place to put them while I went to the bathroom or took something out of the hot oven.

2. Pacifiers - they just spit them out.

3. 99% of all of the toys. Especially the loud ones that require no imagination.

4. Flash cards/preschooler computer - DS1 is pretty bright, so my in-laws think he needs these things. I know they mean well, but the last thing I want to do is squelch his in-born love of learning by drilling him.

5. Nursing bras - I know lots of people love them (please don't get mad!), but I bought a ton and hated every one! I just wear regular ones I can pull out of the way.

6. Diaper genie - it just seemed unnecessary to me.

Oh, and my 2yo has these shorts that he loves. The problem is that they have pockets on both sides that are held shut with really sharp velcro. Every time he slides down off of my lap, the velcro scrapes all the way down my legs! Why on earth does a 2yo need such securely closed pockets?! He might lose his car keys?







:

I know there are a lot of other things, but it's past my bedtime! I wish I had read this thread 5.5 years ago!


----------



## Leylla (Aug 22, 2006)

*What are Boppys for exactly? I have one, but have never quite mastered what to do with it.*

Supposedly to help you position the baby correctly, by giving him a boost, therefore saving your back...also works for bottle feeding tiny ones.

I did use it for roughly a day after the c/s. Then it became the plus size womans hemmeroid pillow. Then it became a nest for the cats, and now it has its use as MY pillow. I turn it on it's side, (like a "c") and put the bottom part over my back and use the top part of the "c" to put my head on. Best pillow on earth for side-stomach sleepers IMO.

Steph


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinaKat* 
I guess I can't figure out the connection here. What makes you think that using disposable diapers correlates to not breast feeding?

I was wondering that, too. I know *lots* of mothers who BF and did sposies.


----------



## shayinme (Jan 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
I was wondering that, too. I know *lots* of mothers who BF and did sposies.


I was one. We didn't start using cloth until dd was almost 1, if I had started using cloth any earlier I would have lost my mind but she has been BF from day one.

In my local AP circle there are plenty of Mamas who BF for well past a year or two and who use sposies. I know a few CLW Mamas who readily admit that they just could not do cloth. Frankly if I did not use a service I probably wouldn't be doing cloth either.

Shay


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:

Some new thing from Graco that looks like a swing without the seat, you are supposed to put the infant car seat on it, and it swings. Dumb, in my opinion.
That would have been a life saver for my reflux baby. The only place he would sleep longer than 20 minutes was in his infant carseat so he was semi-upright. He liked the swing, but preferred his bucket. I wore him about 80% of the time, but sometimes, a girl's gotta pee.

The reason all of this baby gear stuff exists is because somebody somewhere had a use for it. Every single baby, mother, nursing relationship is slightly different. The way we bond with our babies depends on the personality of the mother, but also of the baby.

For example, my first hated the sling until he was 18mos, but loved the stroller. He even *gasp* LOVED his crib and travel system.

My second loves being worn and has from the get go. He hates the stroller and spends most of his time trying to get out of it, so we don't use it. We used the travel system twice with him, discovered he hated it and then the bucket rarely left the car when we were out.

With ds1, we used the change table religiously and barely at all with ds2. I wouldn't call the change table useless though.

Different babies, different likes and dislikes.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:

So....if they are useless for 90% of people, then I am comfortable calling them "useless."
With respect, I think that's pretty dismissive. By that definition, breastmilk fortifier is useless because less than 10% of the population will ever need it. Apnea monitors, haberman feeders, feeding pumps and nipple shields would all be useless too.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oonah* 
Useless to *US* were those newborn baby Gap JEANS that someone gave us. Straight to Ebay! I couldn't EVER imagine stuffing my newborn into those stiff enuf that they could stand on their own jeans.

I also thought those baby headbands were useless....cute but useless









Oh, I agree. We were given the cutest little bitty baby jeans and I could never bear to put my tiny newborn in them. I did it once and he looked so uncomfortable, I couldn't do it again. They were useless for us.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 
With respect, I think that's pretty dismissive. By that definition, breastmilk fortifier is useless because less than 10% of the population will ever need it. Apnea monitors, haberman feeders, feeding pumps and nipple shields would all be useless too.

My goodness. I guess my being tongue-in-cheek isn't flying.

I'm sure we can find an exception to pretty much anything. For example, the helmet that a baby can wear so they don't bump their head. Pretty silly for the majority of the population, but as someone who has worked w/ children w/ developmental disabilities, this could be a great item for some children.

I didn't know that by calling something "useless" it would get people all riled up.









And I *still* say that a diaper genie is useless. hahhahahahahaha







:


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
My goodness. I guess my being tongue-in-cheek isn't flying.

I'm sure we can find an exception to pretty much anything. For example, the helmet that a baby can wear so they don't bump their head. Pretty silly for the majority of the population, but as someone who has worked w/ children w/ developmental disabilities, this could be a great item for some children.

I didn't know that by calling something "useless" it would get people all riled up.









And I *still* say that a diaper genie is useless. hahhahahahahaha







:


I know you are trying to be funny and flip, but really calling things that others find helpful or even essential, "useless" is rude. It's a very self centered way to view the world. For almost every product that one person FINDS useless FOR THEM, another person finds it helpful.

I for example explained why the Diaper Genie was INDEED USEFUL for my family. When you continue to insist that it is simply useless you are saying that my experience is invalid. And that is kind of rude.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maya44* 
I know you are trying to be funny and flip, but really calling things that others find helpful or even essential, "useless" is rude. It's a very self centered way to view the world. For almost every product that one person FINDS useless FOR THEM, another person finds it helpful.

I for example explained why the Diaper Genie was INDEED USEFUL for my family. When you continue to insist that it is simply useless you are saying that my experience is invalid. And that is kind of rude.

The diaper genie thing is a joke at this point. Do I have to precedent everything I write on here w/ "In *my* opinion......"???

If someone wrote about their most UseFUL items, and you disagreed that something was useful, would you get upset?

It is ridiculous to think that I'm being rude by saying an inanimate product is useless. You can disagree (I disagreed w/ strollers) but I hardly think it's "rude."

I think there are bigger fish to fry.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
My goodness. I guess my being tongue-in-cheek isn't flying.

I'm sure we can find an exception to pretty much anything. For example, the helmet that a baby can wear so they don't bump their head. Pretty silly for the majority of the population, but as someone who has worked w/ children w/ developmental disabilities, this could be a great item for some children.

I didn't know that by calling something "useless" it would get people all riled up.









And I *still* say that a diaper genie is useless. hahhahahahahaha







:


Tongue-in-cheek is often lost on an internet board where you can't see facial expression or hear tone of voice. Saying that something is 'USELESS' has pretty negative connotations and yes, it is pretty insulting to someone who didn't find what you're referring to useless. I was simply pointing out that the criteria on which you are basing your opinion of what is useless and what isn't is pretty flawed







. Carry on.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

OK, big apology from me to everyone who was offended by my comment (which was my personal experience, but I guess I was wrong, and I honestly did not mean to piss anyone off). I guess a lot more ppl like the diaper genie than I thought and many bf'ers and ff'ers use them. My pt for adding that part into it was kind of the whole thing about how ff baby poop is smellier than bf baby poop... but that doesn't really matter anymore.


----------

